# 我忘記了



## lilly33

請問我們應該怎樣用這三個字呢？
forget 
forgot
have forgotten
我常常想說，我忘記了什麼什麼什麼，卻不知道應用哪個才對
Thanks a lot! ^-^


----------



## AquisM

Forget 是现在式，通常用于讲一些经常发生/做的事情。例句：

_I always forget to bring my keys when I go out. _我出门时都会忘记带钥匙。
_He never forgets to water the flowers before bed_. 他永远都不会忘记在睡觉前给花儿浇水。

Forgot 是过去式，通常用于描述过去曾经发生过的一次性事件。例句：

_I almost forgot to tell you that I am pregnant. _我差点忘记了告诉你，我怀孕了。
_We suddenly forgot where we were and roamed in the streets of Rome for an hour. _我们突然忘记了我们身在何处，在罗马街头流荡了足足一个小时。

Have forgotten 在英文叫做 Present perfect tense ，我不知道中文里相对的词语是什么。它是用来表示一些在过去开始的事情，而到目前为止还没结束的，或者才刚刚完成的。它与过去试的分别就是：
-过去式：事情一定要已经完结了                              -Present perfect：到现在还没完结/最近才完结
-过去式：事情发生的时间是很清晰的                         -PP：没有明确的时间观念

例句：

_I have forgotten your name. _我忘记了你的名字。（没有明确的时间观念/还没完成 - 还没记得）vs. _I forgot your name suddenly. _我突然忘记了你的名字。（一次性事件/已完成）
_We just remembered that we need our computers today. We have forgotten about it. _vs. _Yesterday we forgot__ that we needed computers, so we didn't bring it.
_我们刚刚才记得今天我们需要用电脑，我们忘记了。                                                               昨天，我们忘记了我们需要用电脑，所以我们没有带。

可是，在口语，很多人都会把它们混淆，所以就算你用错了都没什么大问题。当然，最好就是学习正确的用法。

希望能帮到你吧！


----------



## xiaolijie

AquisM,

You've given a very good answer, so nothing I need to add except pointing out a couple of typos:


> _I always *forgot* to bring my keys when I go out. _


I think you meant to type "_forget_"



> _We forgot that yesterday we *need* computers, so we didn't bring it._


This sentence also needs a bit of re-oganising, depending on what you mean:

_We forgot that yesterday we needed the computer, so we didn't bring it. (or:  )
__Yesterday we forgot that we needed the computer, so we didn't bring it.
_


----------



## AquisM

xiaolijie said:


> AquisM,
> 
> You've given a very good answer, so nothing I need to add except pointing out a couple of typos:
> 
> I think you meant to type "_forget_"


Indeed. It's hard to think of examples and type correctly at the same time, isn't it? 




> This sentence also needs a bit of re-oganising, depending on what you mean:
> 
> _We forgot that yesterday we needed the computer, so we didn't bring it. (or:  )
> __Yesterday we forgot that we needed the computer, so we didn't bring it.
> _


I meant the latter.

I've edited my post. Thanks for pointing out my mistakes.


----------



## lilly33

謝謝你們！解釋得很仔細喔！
不好意思，那麼"我忘記帶我的功課"，是不是I forgot to bring my homework，因為我"忘記"是過去的事件？
但是如果是，當時說"我忘記了這個生字怎樣串"，就是I have forgotten how to spell this word，因為我當時還沒記得？
thankyou


----------



## YangMuye

我最近正开始温习英语。我发现英语真得很难，比日语难多了……(泪)。
日语“事实一样”，但说话目的不同，说得句子都有些微小的差别。汉语似乎就比日语变化少得多。
英语里似乎只要“事实一样”，不管什么目的，说出来的句子感觉都是差不多……


我想问一下在下面的语境中，你们通常用哪个表达？have done，did，或者都用？
不同的动词或许也会不同。比如通常是主动的行为的bring，和通常是无意行为的forgt, remeber可能都不一样。*可能*和*否定*或许还有差异。

*1. 突然意识到状况发生了变化。这个语境下，可能没有听话人，只是自言自语。*
（伸手掏口袋，）啊，我忘记带钱包/手机/卡/...了。
（伸手掏口袋，）啊，我没带钱包/手机/卡/...。
（准备叫别人的名字，）啊，抱歉，(我忘记你的名字了)。您怎么称呼什么来着的。

*2. 解释原因。这个语境下，一般有听话人。可能会跟前文或后文里出现的结果照应。*
——可以借一下手机吗？——抱歉，我忘带了。(所以不能借)
我今天忘记带笔了。可以借一支吗？
我今天没带笔。可以借一支吗？
抱歉，我忘记你的名字了

*3. 状况发生了改变，告知别人。这个语境下，一般有听话人。作为见面后的第一句话使用，也不会让人感到突兀而迷惑“我没有问你话，为什么突然跟我说这些？”。有点news的感觉*
(有时或许还要考虑一下was doing 跟 is doing，不过跑题了，这里不讨论)
3.1 只看到结果，没看到变化的过程，但可以推测出发生过改变
（看见有人倒在地上），有人死掉了
（看见有人倒在地上），有人被杀死了
（开电视，发现没开开），电视坏掉了
3.2 看到变化的过程。
我把电视弄坏了
我把他杀了
他从楼上摔下来，死掉了。


Thank you in advance.


----------



## xiaolijie

I've attempted some answers below as a starting point for you, but they're not definitive. The tenses can be used slightly differently from different individuals, or people from different regions/ countries. They can also be used differently due to some minor differences in the context

*lilly33:*
是不是I forgot to bring my homework，因為我"忘記"是過去的事件？是的! But you can also say: "_I've forgotten to bring my homework!_", if you've just realised this now.
但是如果是，當時說"我忘記了這個生字怎樣串"，就是I have forgotten how to spell this word，因為我當時還沒記得？是的。正如你说的！

*YangMuye:*
1. 突然意识到状况发生了变化。这个语境下，可能没有听话人，只是自言自语。
（伸手掏口袋，）啊，我忘记带钱包/手机/卡/...了。 Oh, I've forgotten to bring my wallet!
（伸手掏口袋，）啊，我没带钱包/手机/卡/...。 Oh, I don't have the wallet with me!
（准备叫别人的名字，）啊，抱歉，(我忘记你的名字了)。您怎么称呼什么来着的。Oh, sorry, I've forgotten your name...

2. 解释原因。这个语境下，一般有听话人。可能会跟前文或后文里出现的结果照应。
——可以借一下手机吗？——抱歉，我忘带了。(所以不能借) Sorry, I don't have it with me/ Sorry, I've left it at home.
我今天忘记带笔了。可以借一支吗？I forgot to bring my pens today, can you lend me one?
我今天没带笔。可以借一支吗？ I didn't bring any pen with me today, can you lend me one?
抱歉，我忘记你的名字了 Sorry, I've forgotten your name.

3. 状况发生了改变，告知别人。这个语境下，一般有听话人。作为见面后的第一句话使用，也不会让人感到突兀而迷惑“我没有问你话，为什么突然跟我说这些？”。有点news的感觉
(有时或许还要考虑一下was doing 跟 is doing，不过跑题了，这里不讨论)
3.1 只看到结果，没看到变化的过程，但可以推测出发生过改变

(These two situations, honestly I'm not sure what to say, so here is just some guesswork
（看见有人倒在地上），有人死掉了 Someone is lying dead on the ground.
（看见有人倒在地上），有人被杀死了Someone has been killed, he's lying on the road.

（开电视，发现没开开），电视坏掉了: The TV is not working! It (i)s broken.
3.2 看到变化的过程。
我把电视弄坏了 I've broken the TV.
我把他杀了 I've killed him.
他从楼上摔下来，死掉了。 He fell from the floor above, and is dead (narrative (in the middle?))
He's fallen from the floor above, and is dead (reporting (beginning?)).


----------



## YangMuye

Many thanks for you reply, xiaolijie.
It's said that Americans use more “did” where British speakers use “have done”.



			
				xiaolijie said:
			
		

> you can also say: "I've forgotten to bring my homework!", if you've just realised this now.


I see. You use “have” for all examples in case 1.



> (These two situations, honestly I'm not sure what to say, so here is just some guesswork


Sorry, they are not good examples.
In Japanese, if you see a man dead on the ground, you can never say something like “A man was killed” or “A man died”, instead you must use an existence verb and say something like “There is a dead man” or “A man is dead”.
But if the TV breaks while you are watching. you must not use any existence verbs and say something like “The TV broke”.
In Chinese, we say “电视坏了”“(有)人死了” for both situations.
What I want to know is do you use different expressions in English for them.

I see you have used “is broken” “has been killed” “is lying” rather than simple past tense in case 3.1.




> 他从楼上摔下来，死掉了。 He fell from the floor above, and is dead (narrative (in the middle?))


At the beginning as a piece of news. Maybe replacing 他 with “有一个人” would make it more natural.


----------



## AquisM

原来你还有学日语的！你对语言真的很感兴趣哦。 我以前也试过自学日语。可是，那些动词形态都别说了，我只要记住那些汉字不同的发音就已经想死了，所以最后都放弃了。

回到你的问题，通常在新闻报道人们会说："A man/woman was found dead after falling from..."


----------



## xiaolijie

YangMuye,

When there's a word to do with death in, I just can't think further. Sorry!  
If you still want to try, you can write out some sentences and I can tell you if they sound natural in context.



> 他从楼上摔下来，死掉了。 He fell from the floor above, and is dead (narrative (in the middle?))
> He's fallen from the floor above, and is dead (reporting (beginning?)).


I think I didn't explain very clearly here and you may have misunderstood. I don't mean "beginning" in the type of "once upon a time, there is a man who..."
So let me try again to show what I mean:
1. *He fell from the floor above, and is dead (narrative (in the middle?))*: you've been telling what's happened to the dead man: He was trying to take some photos on the balcony, he was leaning a bit too far out on the railing. The railing broke, and _*he fell from the floor above, and is dead.*_(The narrative continues)

2. *He's fallen from the floor above, and is dead (reporting (beginning?)) *: A policeman came, looked at the dead man and asked you: 
-Tell me what's happened?
-*He's fallen from the floor above,.... *
So, this beginning is beginning of your report, and not the beginning of a narrative.


----------



## YangMuye

AquisM said:


> 原来你还有学日语的！你对语言真的很感兴趣哦。 我以前也试过自学日语。可是，那些动词形态都别说了，我只要记住那些汉字不同的发音就已经想死了，所以最后都放弃了。
> 回到你的问题，通常在新闻人们会说："A man/woman was found dead after falling from..."


其实我想说的是“新鲜的消息”的口吻。同样是叙述过去的事情，这个跟“讲故事”的口吻有点区别。具体怎么区别我也说不清。
但是这种语气只能用于叙述非常简短的，可能对方会感兴趣的事情。说话的是要求对方对信息作出反应，更新自己的认识（比如情况发生了变化），甚至采取必要的行动等等。
比如，如果你突然对别人说“今天是星期五”，对方肯定会搞不明白你想说什么，虽然这句话的意思似乎很明确。
但如果你突然对别人说“今天早上老师请假了”，对方马上就明白，今天不用上课了。听话人对你的话作出了适当的反应，你说话的目的就达到了。

同样是叙述过去的是情，你突然说“今天老师请了假”或者“今天老师请假”，就不太自然。
前一句话，就有点“讲故事”的口吻，不需要听话人作出任何反应，只是提供听话人要求的信息。一定要有对方询问具体经过的语境才自然。
后一句似乎话没说完，说话人具体的意图在后面的话里。


==
因为之前学得厌恶了，高中之后就再也没学英语了。每次英语考试都是超低空掠过。惭愧
现在发现还是得学……只好又重新补。悲剧……
日语语法比英语简单多了。汉字发音什么都也都不用特意记。平时还可以看看动漫什么的。看文章，基本上不用查字典，看汉字都能猜出文章的大意。语序什么的也都跟中文差不多。很多人都表示学了两年日语就过N1。学了十几年，英语还是过不了6级。


----------



## YangMuye

Xiaolijie, thank you for your help.
I'm sorry the question itself is not well-defined and misleading. And I haven't think of a better statement.
“Past” and “Perfect” are so hard for me to learn.
Grammar books tend to analyse the difference in tense and aspect, but I don't think it will work in many cases.

I will gather some *“real”* examples to ask.



xiaolijie said:


> 2. *He's fallen from the floor above, and is dead (reporting (beginning?)) *: A policeman came, looked at the dead man and asked you:
> -Tell me what's happened?
> -*He's fallen from the floor above,.... *
> So, this beginning is beginning of your report, and not the beginning of a narrative.


You have used perfect rather than past. 
Will “what happened” work here?


----------



## xiaolijie

YangMuye said:


> You have used perfect rather than past.
> Will “what happened” work here?


I used both simple past (exampe 1) and present perfect (example 2), to illustrate that both can be used but in slightly different contexts (post #10).
And no, you can't use "what happened?" at the "*beginning*" (It has to be "What's happened?" and my example 2 also matches this in aspect). However, as already illustrated, you can say "(and) what happened next?" ("*middle*" of a narrative)


----------



## YangMuye

Thank you.


----------

